# Homemade Ice Spear.



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Well it's about as un- home made as you can get as I work in a prototype shop...

my buddy dan cut spear part out on the laser and I did the rest..

pics are altered to not reveal things.




























http://sphotos.a.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._484963508147_711373147_6088609_7671589_n.jpg


----------



## Hockey9019 (Feb 28, 2008)

You have something seriously wrong with your camera or you're shirt needs to be replaced




Nice spear :lol: Looks well done


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I think your "secret" is some surgical tubing. yes?

but for real, that is nice, how about making a smaller version for some perch! no barbs please.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

ha, if you come here and pick it up i'd be glad to make ya one.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Looks cool.....I wonder how it will penetrate though


----------



## JohnRambo (Oct 24, 2007)

Big fish or you taking down a deer?


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

swampbuck said:


> Looks cool.....I wonder how it will penetrate though


i filed the edges to a knife blade grade of sharpness... so hopefully pretty good...


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm picturing a nice pike swimming in the hole and all of the sudden getting cut in half :lol:


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Looks like you may be spear building on company time? More power to ya! You think you could make one sturgeon size?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

swampbuck said:


> Looks cool.....I wonder how it will penetrate though


 Kinda what I was thinking. The tines and barbs look pretty heavy duty. Might be a bit overkill on a just legal pike. 
The spear itself looks great. I just think you might want to down scale it a little.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

We sell a similar looking one....but I think you should rethink the "knife-like edges"...generally you want to penetrate the fish and have the flesh close in above the barbs. "Knife-like edges" cut rather than puncture and if you don't cut the fish in half (it's been done) the tines may pull out and the fish swim off the spear to die. Other than the "knife-like edges" it looks good.


----------



## stinky reinke (Dec 13, 2007)

looks sweet, if you happen to cut a fish in half, post pics please.


----------

